
Google Accounts for 6% of All Internet Traffic - _pius
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/10/13/13readwriteweb-google-accounts-for-6-of-all-internet-traff-90323.html
======
SamAtt
What's really interesting is that they're counting all Internet traffic in
this study. They quote Web Traffic as making up 52% of Internet Traffic
meaning Google actually accounts for more than double that 6%.

More interesting to me was the fact that 30 companies (Google, Microsoft,
Yahoo, et al.) account for more than 60% of web traffic. I actually thought
that number would be lower.

~~~
tumult
What about things like SMTP? Google probably shuffles around a bunch of email
data.

------
motters
Probably eventually the Pareto principle will apply.

